# warpstar Aterm WR8700N



## lai (Feb 19, 2012)

Help! How can i change the password of my wifi using mac os? i tried logging in at 192.168.0.1 & 192.168.0.100 etc. but unable to connect.. im using warpstar. somebody help (T_T)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

For starters, this is assuming you have the old password to login in. If you don't you'll have to reset your router and set it up again.

Go to System Preferences -> Network -> and click the interface you are connecting to the router with. (Ethernet, WiFi)
On the right side of window it should list the DNS server. This is likely the IP you need to reach your router.

If http://[I]yourDNSserverIP [/I] doesn't work, also try using https://[I]yourDNSserverIP[/I]

(yourDNSserverIP in the above line is what you found listed under DNS server)

Edit: Good points DoubleHelix. Make sure to read next comments if changing anything other than password.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You should make changes to the router's configuration using a wired connection. You could end up with unexpected results trying to do it wirelessly.

If you don't remember the old password, you won't be able to configure it after a reset without a wired connection.


----------



## lai (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you guys... i found my DNS server! ...but still can't connect 
i have my old password.. & my neighbors also have my password! i don't know how they got it but they're also using my wifi. Maybe because it's a factory default password? Dunno... that's why i wanna change it. Please.............
i've tried for a hundred times but this message also appeared a hundred times
Safari can't connect to the server.
Safari can't open the page "http://192.168.3.1/" because Safari can't connect to the server "192.168.3.1".
i also tried https:// but no luck...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I have never seen a home router default to address 192.168.3.1 before. (doesn't necessarily means it's wrong though)

If your neighbours are connected, and you left the factory default password there is a good possibility that they could have changed it.

At this point, I would suggest connecting your computer via an ethernet cable and doing a hard reset and re-set up your router.
Usually to reset there is a small hole in the back that you insert something like a nail and hold for 10 seconds.

P.S. Make sure you change the router password (which is different from the WiFi password) before you enable WiFi.


----------

